# woodworker's mask good against the corona virus



## phinds (Mar 31, 2020)

Just for grins, I looked up my shop mask to see if it was any good at all against the corona virus and because I didn't believe the results at first, I checked it out extensively on the internet AND called my doctor and asked him about it.

Long story short, this mask, which I've been using for at least 10 years probably more like 20, is not only good against the virus it's better than what the doctors and nurses are using while treating contagious patients. They use an N95, where the "N" means non-oil-based particulate matter. This is a P100 which means it filters better AND the "P" is for particulate because it handles both oil-based and non-oil based.

Want to buy one? Too late. 3M is only supplying them now to governments and hospitals. Same for Amazon, etc. But if you happen to already use one, you're in luck if you need a mask.

From Amazon's page:






Sorry about this extra image. I can't get it to go away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 31, 2020)

Great information. I have a similar one and was wondering. I’ll have to check mine out closer. Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Got that one with half dozen replacement filters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice. I have a few in my shop somewhere.


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

I fixed the extra image Paul. I think mine is a 3M, need to check on that.


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> I fixed the extra image Paul. I think mine is a 3M, need to check on that.


How did you DO that? I keep forgetting how to get rid of extra images. I've had this a couple of times now and always get help and STILL manage to forget.

As for the mask, not all 3M masks are automatically good for the virus. You want it to be P100 rated.


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

phinds said:


> How did you DO that? I keep forgetting how to get rid of extra images. I've had this a couple of times now and always get help and STILL manage to forget.
> 
> As for the mask, not all 3M masks are automatically good for the virus. You want it to be P100 rated.



When you go into Edit, scroll all the way to the bottom and it says More Options. Click on that and you go delete pictures from there.

My mask is a 3M 7501. I couldn't find a rating for it.


----------



## TimR (Mar 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> When you go into Edit, scroll all the way to the bottom and it says More Options. Click on that and you go delete pictures from there.
> 
> My mask is a 3M 7501. I couldn't find a rating for it.


Probably don’t get ratings on the mask but on the filters used. I have one also, but if you’ve ever been professionally fitted for a mask like these, having a beard that prevents tight fit to your skin diminishes its effectiveness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

TimR said:


> Probably don’t get ratings on the mask but on the filters used. I have one also, but if you’ve ever been professionally fitted for a mask like these, having a beard that prevents tight fit to your skin diminishes its effectiveness.



I'm good then, just a mustache!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> I'm good then, just a mustache!


Long as it's not a handlebar


----------



## trc65 (Mar 31, 2020)

Got one also. Keep the P100 filters on it most of the time, but also have cartridges for use when I'm doing a lot of pesticide spraying.


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2020)

Tony said:


> When you go into Edit, scroll all the way to the bottom and it says More Options. Click on that and you go delete pictures from there.


Thanks. I've GOT to write that down somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 31, 2020)

TimR said:


> Probably don’t get ratings on the mask but on the filters used. I have one also, but if you’ve ever been professionally fitted for a mask like these, having a beard that prevents tight fit to your skin diminishes its effectiveness.


@Tony Tim is right, it's the filter that gets rated unless somehow you have a mask with a filter that can't be replaced.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2020)

phinds said:


> Long as it's not a handlebar



Well......


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 31, 2020)

I use the 3M P100 (100% effective) and also have the P95 (95%) effective. Like these.
www.amazon.com/3M-P100-Disposable-Particulate-Respirator/dp/B001BXRRH4/ref=sr_1_7?crid=3FD9YBO2ONF8J&keywords=3m+respirator+mask+p100&qid=1585710514&sprefix=3m+respirator+%2Caps%2C567&sr=8-7
They are rated for 160 hours use but I normally toss them after about 50 hours, that's still a lot of sanding time.
The 95's did run about $2.25 and the 100's about $7. About the same $$$ as replacement filter types without the added weight.

As you can tell by my picture I don't have a beard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## barefoot (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, I don't have a beard either. Or a mustache. Do have a 3M respirator and use P100 filters. 
Volunteered to wear my respirator to my doctor's office early on when everybody was twitchy about masks. Doc said "No. I think you would scare my other patients to death." (My Darth Vader look.)

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 31, 2022)

phinds said:


> Just for grins, I looked up my shop mask to see if it was any good at all against the corona virus and because I didn't believe the results at first, I checked it out extensively on the internet AND called my doctor and asked him about it.
> 
> Long story short, this mask, which I've been using for at least 10 years probably more like 20, is not only good against the virus it's better than what the doctors and nurses are using while treating contagious patients. They use an N95, where the "N" means non-oil-based particulate matter. This is a P100 which means it filters better AND the "P" is for particulate because it handles both oil-based and non-oil based.
> 
> ...


It appears that these are now available again, if I'm not mistaken. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 31, 2022)

Buy a case or two. Order a crate of rhinestones, sequins, fancy ribbon, and glitter. Fire up the old hot glue gun and go to town. Make a fortune when the next variant comes out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Jan 31, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> It appears that these are now available again, if I'm not mistaken. Chuck


Yeah, I think they've been back on the general market for some time now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Wager (Feb 10, 2022)

Have one of those as well. Probably not a medical grade seal over my beard, so in the even of a true apocalypse, I would likely stick with my full face supplied air respirator.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2022)

Yep it is about flattening the curve. Yessireebob.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barefoot (Feb 15, 2022)

Early in the pandemic when I offered to wear my my P100 mask to a Dr's appt. he said "No, you'll scare my patients to death!" Think Darth Vader. He seemed to indicate that it was a good mask for the Corona, but "N-95" might be better, as "P" is for particulate. Now I have both.


----------



## barefoot (Feb 15, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep it is about flattening the curve. Yessireebob.
> 
> View attachment 222752


Are football fans just stupid?


----------

